# How much notice when resigning?



## crazycatlady (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi All
I'm heading back to England at the end of September and was wondering how much notice I need to give my employer that I'm leaving? It doesn't mention anything about it in my contract.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

Normally its 2 week notice, but if you are in an expat package, probably a month would be best.


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

crazycatlady said:


> Hi All
> I'm heading back to England at the end of September and was wondering how much notice I need to give my employer that I'm leaving? It doesn't mention anything about it in my contract.
> Thanks in advance!


Why not be a good sport and tell them as soon as you know you are leaving? Like now?


----------



## crazycatlady (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi Waller52

I'm worried that they may make me leave as soon as I hand in my notice and I need to keep my job as long as possible because I need the money and because I'm using my job here as part of my financial requirement for my husband's spouse visa for the UK.
So I was just wondering if anyone knew what the law says as I've been googling but haven't found anything concrete. Some pages say that zero notice is required from either side, and others which say 2 weeks is polite.

Thanks


----------



## sixcats (Aug 1, 2015)

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

crazycatlady said:


> Hi Waller52
> 
> I'm worried that they may make me leave as soon as I hand in my notice and I need to keep my job as long as possible because I need the money and because I'm using my job here as part of my financial requirement for my husband's spouse visa for the UK.


What happens if they ask you which is common, if you are going to return? Or they offer a renewal contract? Are you going to lie? Are you going to renew? If you think that your employer would cut you off simply because you will not return, then I would suggest that being polite is a 'high road' that makes no sense.

If you have a contract, oral or written, that neither addresses this situation, when your days come to an end, you won't be resigning, your contract will be over, nothing to resign from. Until then, be ready to lie. :juggle:


----------



## crazycatlady (Jul 31, 2015)

My contract here in Mexico is a permanent one (I did an inter-company transfer from the UK).
I think I'll hand my notice in this week and hope that they let me work my nearly 4 weeks notice and that we can end things amicably. 
Unfortunately I've seen several people kicked out, for apparently doing nothing wrong and they don't even have the opportunity to return to collect their belongings, hence my fear. I'll just have to hope for the best, not a lot I can do about it...

Thanks for your feedback everyone.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

crazycatlady said:


> My contract here in Mexico is a permanent one (I did an inter-company transfer from the UK).
> I think I'll hand my notice in this week and hope that they let me work my nearly 4 weeks notice and that we can end things amicably.
> Unfortunately I've seen several people kicked out, for apparently doing nothing wrong and they don't even have the opportunity to return to collect their belongings, hence my fear. I'll just have to hope for the best, not a lot I can do about it...
> 
> Thanks for your feedback everyone.


Is the company you're working for now the same one you worked for in England?


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

crazycatlady said:


> My contract here in Mexico is a permanent one (I did an inter-company transfer from the UK).
> I think I'll hand my notice in this week and hope that they let me work my nearly 4 weeks notice and that we can end things amicably.
> Unfortunately I've seen several people kicked out, for apparently doing nothing wrong and they don't even have the opportunity to return to collect their belongings, hence my fear. I'll just have to hope for the best, not a lot I can do about it...
> 
> Thanks for your feedback everyone.


I don't understand.

No contract is permanent especially an oral one which has moving terms and conditions unless you are a slave. If you are a slave hoping that Massuh treats you honorably when he has so often not to the other slaves that would be a highly unreasonable expectation.

Your Massuh-employer has stolen previous employees belongings, _"they don't even have the opportunity to return to collect their belongings" _the ultimate in betrayal and you are goping to trust that they will pay you for four weeks when they can insert another slave who is more loyal or pay no one at all and save the cost?

You've got yourself in a company that you need to get the hell out of. Why make your life more miserable by sticking your neck in the guillotine for them?

But as President John Kennedy famously remarked: “_Don't get angry, get even_.” :boxing:

Wait out your four weeks in silence, grab your stuff and get the heck out of that Dodge.


----------



## crazycatlady (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi Isla

Kind of the same company, both the UK company and the Mexican one are owned by the same Spanish company, my contract is now with the Mexican part of the company and my years of service were preserved when I moved so I enjoy some of the benefits of long service in Mexico having only actually worked here for 2 years. My old UK contract explicitly stated about giving notice (me to them or them to me), but my contract here doesn't.

Waller52, you've lost me a little, I don't think I ever said my contract was verbal. I am considered a permanent employee as opposed to a contract or external employee.

I would prefer not to just dump the company because they have been good to me personally, but there is a risk it could turn out badly. If the worst happens, then I will just have to inform UKBA that I am no longer in employment in Mexico, but it seems that the most important thing is I _was_ in employment at the time of my husband's spouse visa application.

Thanks all

PS The company didn't steal the other people's stuff, I still have 2 ex-employees possessions in my desk drawers


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

crazycatlady said:


> Hi Isla
> 
> Kind of the same company, both the UK company and the Mexican one are owned by the same Spanish company, my contract is now with the Mexican part of the company and my years of service were preserved when I moved so I enjoy some of the benefits of long service in Mexico having only actually worked here for 2 years. My old UK contract explicitly stated about giving notice (me to them or them to me), but my contract here doesn't.
> 
> ...


It does sound a bit complicated. If you just leave your job in Mexico, without giving any kind of notice, would that affect your chances or working for this company again in the UK? Good luck to your and your husband!


----------



## crazycatlady (Jul 31, 2015)

It would probably affect my chances of working for this company again anywhere in the world. That's why I would prefer to stay on good terms if possible (I've worked for the group for 15 years), but I'm going to work for a different company when I return to the UK.

Thanks for your good wishes


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

crazycatlady said:


> Kind of the same company, both the UK company and the Mexican one are owned by the same Spanish company, my contract is now with the Mexican part of the company and my years of service were preserved when I moved so I enjoy some of the benefits of long service in Mexico having only actually worked here for 2 years. My old UK contract explicitly stated about giving notice (me to them or them to me), but my contract here doesn't.
> 
> Waller52, you've lost me a little, I don't think I ever said my contract was verbal. I am considered a permanent employee as opposed to a contract or external employee.


You have a written employment contract that does not address termination or resignation. There is a legal reason for this, That door now swings both ways, you can up and quit or they can terminate you at will.

Honestly, they have you where they want you. If you give them notice, expect them to dump you ASAP aka "termination at will".



> I would prefer not to just dump the company because they have been good to me personally, but there is a risk it could turn out badly. If the worst happens, then I will just have to inform UKBA that I am no longer in employment in Mexico


That's not the worst by any stretch, they could, and most prolly will, fire you, pay you nothing more, you better have your desk cleared or they will prevent you from picking up your stuff. Don't expect a nice little note on your employment file that you were ever so polite and offerd 4 weeks notice. It will say terminated, gone, kaput.



> PS The company didn't steal the other people's stuff, I still have 2 ex-employees possessions in my desk drawers


That's theft when you don't allow a person to return to clear out their belongings and you are holding onto stolen property. What a group of jackals you work for, they have essentially used you as an accomplice, 'theft by taking' and it is anywhere from a (comparable) misdemeanor to a felony, ever seen the inside of a Mexican jail? Get that stuff out of your sight.

The sad thing is that they completely understand that people like you will hope for the best, get handed the worst, and they won't even give you a going away box of Kleenex to cry into.


----------

